# Best tires for a DD?



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all, 
My 05 GTO is my DD, and the tires i have on it are god aweful- $43 special from the dealership. I was telling my mom that i accidentally put it sideways while turning at sub 20 mph in 3rd, and she agrees that they need to go. so my question would be, whats the best tire for both wet and dry driving? i dont need unbelievable wet traction, but going sideways like i have been in the rain is unacceptable. Also, something with better tread life would also be plus! thanks guys, and sorry tires are far beyond my specialty
-Kurt


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Go on tire rack and you can compare tires. Look for a low number on hardness 200?, traction AA, Temp A. Cheap tires are usually hard 400 or above with B traction. I've had Kumhos that I've really liked but are way cheaper than Michelin Pilots. You want a ultra high performance tire. The Kumho is $114 ea witha 220, AA, A. While most of the other tires are $200 plus ea.
Here's a link. Read the owner reviews and that should get you what you need.
Tire Search Results
Also, read the "survey" for each tire.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

knaletko said:


> Hi all,
> My 05 GTO is my DD, and the tires i have on it are god aweful- $43 special from the dealership. I was telling my mom that i accidentally put it sideways while turning at sub 20 mph in 3rd, and she agrees that they need to go. so my question would be, whats the best tire for both wet and dry driving? i dont need unbelievable wet traction, but going sideways like i have been in the rain is unacceptable. Also, something with better tread life would also be plus! thanks guys, and sorry tires are far beyond my specialty
> -Kurt


I really like General Exclaim UHP.General Exclaim UHP Those lasted me two years of hard driving including a full day of HPDE on the road course putt putting around. Low road noise, excellent tread ware, pretty good wet traction and dry traction. I usally stay around 400 treadware, but UHP's have about 380. Summer tires seem to have better wet traction than all season tires anyway, but are not to be used in the snow.


Try Tire Rack and compare tires and reviews.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

and not at temperatures near freezing...
Bill


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought the BFGoodrich GForce ... im loving them, they seem to grab well.
I didnt do allot of research but was wondering if im missing something about them.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Summer tires seem to have better wet traction than all season tires anyway, but are not to be used in the snow..


Get winter rims/tires or park it. If you get hard tires you are going to right where you are now, slipping and sliding. New GTO's are too traction limited to have hard tires, softer tires will fix traction problems, or lesson the symptoms.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys, 
i do not need to worry about bad weather too much (i have a grand cherokee that i will be using if the forecast is less then good). i've spoke to a few people with Kumho's and they are really happy with them, so i think i am going to go with them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Get winter rims/tires or park it. If you get hard tires you are going to right where you are now, slipping and sliding. New GTO's are too traction limited to have hard tires, softer tires will fix traction problems, or lesson the symptoms.


:confused You have to do some reading on tires, and watch a little racing.

Tire softness or hardness has little to do with wet traction. You can have a 200 tread wear tire/soft tire you still going to slip and slide in the rain. It has to do with the tread design. Dry traction is where the tire softness comes into play. Its called coefficant of drag. Then you have to balance between traction and tread life. The lower the tread wear the faster the tires will wear, the higher the tread wear the longer the tire will last. Why you think race compond tires usally tread wear of 200 or less don't last that long. You won't see many people driving around with them on their DD. I'm pretty sure ole dude don't want to replace his tires all the time. Read over his OP again this is a DD not a weekend car that don't need much wet traction. This is not to mention contact patch either.

The best traction control is the right foot and driving skill. I've driven in the snow/rain with this car and other V8 cars without traction control. And with 475+rwhp on tap trust me I know.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

GM4life said:


> :
> 
> The best traction control is the right foot and driving skill.
> 
> Absolutely.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> :Tire softness or hardness has little to do with wet traction. You can have a 200 tread wear tire/soft tire you still going to slip and slide in the rain. It has to do with the tread design. Dry traction is where the tire softness comes into play. Its called coefficant of drag. Then you have to balance between traction and tread life. The lower the tread wear the faster the tires will wear, the higher the tread wear the longer the tire will last. Why you think race compond tires usally tread wear of 200 or less don't last that long. You won't see many people driving around with them on their DD. I'm pretty sure ole dude don't want to replace his tires all the time. Read over his OP again this is a DD not a weekend car that don't need much wet traction. This is not to mention contact patch either.
> 
> 
> > I recommended a moderatelly priced tire, $115 ea, that I had on my 86 Corvette. They wore great, and were 10 times as sticky as the tires I took off. Kumho has came along ways, but are still priced right.
> > GM, you need to take a look at the link I put for tire rack, and you will realize most of the tires on there are in the low 200 treadwear range, at least any tire that would make a GTO actually handle. I saw snow tires for my vette that had 400 treadwear. Design is a factor in wet weather traction. The link also has the owner reviews of wet weather, wear, dry weather, noise and many other factors.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I recommended a moderatelly priced tire, $115 ea, that I had on my 86 Corvette. They wore great, and were 10 times as sticky as the tires I took off. Kumho has came along ways, but are still priced right.
> GM, you need to take a look at the link I put for tire rack, and you will realize most of the tires on there are in the low 200 treadwear range, at least any tire that would make a GTO actually handle. I saw snow tires for my vette that had 400 treadwear. Design is a factor in wet weather traction. The link also has the owner reviews of wet weather, wear, dry weather, noise and many other factors.


I think your missing the point I was trying to make. I wouldn't recommend low treadwear tires for a DD, they wear faster than higher treadwear tires. Most of it also depends on driving habbits too. But it's up to you. I don't care about sticky tires on a DD, most people don't go around corners at 60mph going to work. I handle quite well with 380 tires. I do alot of TireRack research for tires and there are good tires to be had by doing some legg work.

Thats just my recommendation, its your money.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Tires*



jetstang said:


> GM4life said:
> 
> 
> > :Tire softness or hardness has little to do with wet traction. You can have a 200 tread wear tire/soft tire you still going to slip and slide in the rain. It has to do with the tread design. Dry traction is where the tire softness comes into play. Its called coefficant of drag. Then you have to balance between traction and tread life. The lower the tread wear the faster the tires will wear, the higher the tread wear the longer the tire will last. Why you think race compond tires usally tread wear of 200 or less don't last that long. You won't see many people driving around with them on their DD. I'm pretty sure ole dude don't want to replace his tires all the time. Read over his OP again this is a DD not a weekend car that don't need much wet traction. This is not to mention contact patch either.
> ...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I think your missing the point I was trying to make. I wouldn't recommend low treadwear tires for a DD, they wear faster than higher treadwear tires. Most of it also depends on driving habbits too. But it's up to you. I don't care about sticky tires on a DD, most people don't go around corners at 60mph going to work. I handle quite well with 380 tires. I do alot of TireRack research for tires and there are good tires to be had by doing some legg work.Thats just my recommendation, its your money.


I can agree to disagree. I just looked at tire rack, and there are tires from $70 on up, didn't think they made 18s that cheap, wow. And tread wear is from 180 to 560, in all price ranges, weird. OK, 200 is real soft, but that is what my Pilots are, and they stick great and handle incredible, and aren't wearing, but I don't drive it that much, so 300 to 400 would be great..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AUTOSLIM50 said:


> THE RIKEN RAPTOR IS A GOOD, INEXPENSIVE WET-DRY ALL AROUND GOOD TIRE.


Such a poser......:shutme


----------

